# If you could add a WCA Event what would it be?



## AidanNoogie (Apr 1, 2017)

If you could add a WCA event what would it be?

I'm just curious to see why people would want.

I would say 2x2 blindfolded.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 1, 2017)

Evan Liu?

But srsly 2bld FTW!

Mirror blocks bld would also be cool


----------



## Hazel (Apr 1, 2017)

3x3x5! Plus then, companies would create speed-3x3x5s and we would have better ones than the Cube4You


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 1, 2017)

Floppy cube OH


----------



## tx789 (Apr 1, 2017)

We have enough events. There is no mass demand for other events to be added. Skewb was talked about for years as far back as 2010. Not sure about how 6x6 and 7x7 were added but those were added much more quickly in compassion.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 1, 2017)

I would like the Mirror Cube to be added as an event.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 1, 2017)

I would like to add 2x2 OH. It would be a fun event!


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm still for kilominx, but for people saying 2x2 Bld, the times would be pretty similar because top 2x2ers can do almost every solve Bld anyway


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 1, 2017)

not 2x2 BLD

I'd be up for seeing another FMC event, such as Clock FMC and Square-1 FMC
((april fools))

I'd like Fisher Cube, Mirror Blocks, any 3x3xN cuboid, or 2x2 and 4x4 OH


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm pretty sure there was another thread like this one a while ago, and I definitely agree with what they discussed: anything 2x2 shouldn't be added because as WACWCA said, the rankings will probably be pretty similar and also the records will be only dependant on luck.
I don't necessarily think anything should be added, but I might go for mirror blocks or something.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 2, 2017)

I think 4x4 with feet, kilominx, and gigaminx should be added.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 2, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> I think 4x4 with feet, kilominx, and gigaminx should be added.


Kilominx and gigaminx would be good events. 5x5 FMC would be good too.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 2, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I'm pretty sure there was another thread like this one a while ago, and I definitely agree with what they discussed: anything 2x2 shouldn't be added because as WACWCA said, the rankings will probably be pretty similar and also the records will be only dependant on luck.
> I don't necessarily think anything should be added, but I might go for mirror blocks or something.





https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/new-event-ideas-poll.28979/
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/new-event-ideas.24200/



Spoiler



Having a poll justified a different thread to me at the time.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 2, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> I'm still for kilominx, but for people saying 2x2 Bld, the records would be pretty similar because top 2x2ers can do almost every solve Bld anyway


Yeah, I guess it wouldn't be a good event, kilominx and gigaminx would be cool.


----------



## Cale S (Apr 2, 2017)

My main problem with 2x2 BLD is that solve times can be faster than the time it takes for the judge to put the paper in front of you, which means you could cheat


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 2, 2017)

Cale S said:


> My main problem with 2x2 BLD is that solve times can be faster than the time it takes for the judge to put the paper in front of you, which means you could cheat


Yeah


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 2, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> I'm still for kilominx, but for people saying 2x2 Bld, the records would be pretty similar because top 2x2ers can do almost every solve Bld anyway


But BLD includes inspection time


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 2, 2017)

Cale S said:


> My main problem with 2x2 BLD is that solve times can be faster than the time it takes for the judge to put the paper in front of you, which means you could cheat


 There would be a rule where you could not start the solve until they put the paper in front, idk though


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 2, 2017)

PurpleBanana said:


> But BLD includes inspection time


hmm... i did not think of that...facepalm


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 2, 2017)

PurpleBanana said:


> But BLD includes inspection time


I was referring to the solve time, because it won't slow you down, it's just how fast you can inspect, which doesn't seem very fun


----------



## Cale S (Apr 2, 2017)

Garrett C. said:


> There would be a rule where you could not start the solve until they put the paper in front, idk though



That would mean that your solve time is dependent on how fast your judge is (and how would you know when the paper was ready?)

Aside from that, some people think we already have too many BLD events, and a 2x2 variation wouldn't add anything


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 2, 2017)

As pointed out before, 2BLD is not sufficiently different from any other BLD event.

Kilominx... Eh. Not a fan. It's just a faster Megaminx, and again doesn't strike me as something truly unique.

Mirror Blocks BLD would be fun. No inspection, though, which twists elements both from both 3x3 and 3BLD and makes for a distinct challenge. But then, how would +2s be dealt with? Since the Mirror Blocks' center is dislocated, it would be hard to attest what's a +2 and what's a DNF if there is a slight layer misalignment.

I personally would take Clock out of the official events in favor of Mirror Blocks (given fair and clear regulations could be devised).


----------



## Douf (Apr 2, 2017)

Megaminx OH


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 2, 2017)

This has been discussed before, but I'll say again: replace clock with gigaminx. Also change feet to Ao5 format. 2BLD is too much chance. It's good practice for learning how to do blind corners, and I'm fine with it in the forum comps, but not official.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 3, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> I'd be up for seeing another FMC event, such as Clock FMC and Square-1 FMC
> ((april fools))



Okay, I get that this is a joke post, but:

Clock FMC would be too easy and you'd see pretty much everyone get the same solution. (Note: I don't actually have a clock. Not the Rubik's Clock, nor any real, y'know, _clock_.)

Squan FMC would be impossible to hold with the current two-phase scrambler (everyone would conceivably use CSP, which is basically the second half of the scramble sequence), but this is easily worked around: generate an optimal scramble sequence and tack on a bunch of random moves.

While we're on unconventional FMC variants, big cube FMC would be cool but also impractical. 6FMC and 7FMC are immediately out because misscrambles are too common and it would be super boring if the DNF rate will be sky high because nobody can get the scramble right. 4FMC and 5FMC don't exactly fit in one hour, but making it longer would be logistically complicated.

So… kilominx FMC?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 3, 2017)

Kilominx


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 3, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Okay, I get that this is a joke post, but:
> 
> Clock FMC would be too easy and you'd see pretty much everyone get the same solution. (Note: I don't actually have a clock. Not the Rubik's Clock, nor any real, y'know, _clock_.)
> 
> ...


no because kilominx isn't even an event in the first place

some comps do Pyra FMC unofficially, but I see the same problem with that as 2FMC and Skewb FMC, the move limit. WRs would go to 4/6/7 within months without any possible improvement, and without much real skill required

Mega FMC is a no-go because misscrambles.

the only other FMC event I could see being added is 4FMC and that would most likely be 2 hours and only go by single (let's be honest, who wants to do 6 hours of 4x4 FMC?)

also
square-one-handed let's go


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 3, 2017)

I don't really want to see any new event added, but if it were to happen, I'd like to see a new puzzle type rather than a shape mod or other variant or combination of existing themes.

Examples: An edge-turning puzzle like helicopter or curvy copter cube, or shallow-cut corner turning like the dino. Something with jumbling, again maybe curvy copter. Or a shape shifting cuboid would be good, maybe about the size of a 3x3x5.

Availability of decent puzzles might be a problem in the early days though.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 3, 2017)

I would like the 3x3x5 to be added too.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 3, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> I'm still for kilominx, but for people saying 2x2 Bld, the times would be pretty similar because top 2x2ers can do almost every solve Bld anyway



No, because inspection time. The "skill" would be how fast you can inspect.


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 3, 2017)

biscuit said:


> No, because inspection time. The "skill" would be how fast you can inspect.


Still, it just seems pretty lame to me as an event, I wouldn't change anything about my solves and also I think someone mentioned it easier to cheat because the judge doesn't have time to put the cover between you and the cube


----------



## biscuit (Apr 3, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Still, it just seems pretty lame to me as an event, I wouldn't change anything about my solves and also I think someone mentioned it easier to cheat because the judge doesn't have time to put the cover between you and the cube



I agree, 2bld is dumb, but for the first couple weeks it'd be interesting to see how fast 2x2ers can inspect.


----------



## PyraMaster (Apr 3, 2017)

I would like Kilominx to be aded.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 3, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> .
> 
> Availability of decent puzzles might be a problem in the early days though.



In early 2014 people used the LanLan for skewb. The shengshou and moyu didn't take too long to come out.


----------



## NoobishCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

i think easy cuboids like 3x3x2 or 3x3x4, maybe Fisher Cube since YJ came out with a speedcube Fisher Cube. also Mirror Block would be nice to add, since it would be pretty interesting to see the times.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 4, 2017)

If anything is going to be added it needs to add something new conceptually. I don't think that a Fisher cube or mirror blocks speedsolve does that. Cuboids add something, as would a full-blind (no sighted inspection) mirror blocks event, or an edge-turning puzzle as suggested by @mark49152 



Spoiler



or gigaminx


----------



## qwertycuber (Jun 23, 2017)

I had this weird idea for a new event. So what it is, is each competitor is given a certain amount of time to study a scramble, but instead of writing the solution down like fmc, you get called to solve the cube with that scramble. I can see a lot of flaws with this idea, but I just wanted to share my ideas.
Edit: What I meant was you can solve and practice that scramble, in the given time period, before it is actually timed.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 23, 2017)

qwertycuber said:


> I had this weird idea for a new event. So what it is, is each competitor is given a certain amount of time to study a scramble, but instead of writing the solution down like fmc, you get called to solve the cube with that scramble. I can see a lot of flaws with this idea, but I just wanted to share my ideas.
> Edit: What I meant was you can solve and practice that scramble, in the given time period, before it is actually timed.


interesting idea, you'd be isolating efficiency and high tps, while limiting the advantages of look ahead. However, I feel like this event would simply be won by people who are already good at 3x3.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 23, 2017)

Megaminx BLD! It adds more variation than 5BLD


----------



## UseableCuber0o (Jun 23, 2017)

Curvy Copter without humbling would be fun. It would mean better quality puzzzles will be realeased and be the first edge-turning puzzle in the WCA.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jun 23, 2017)

Wasn't 3x3 without inspection an event at some point (officially or unofficially)?
I always thought that sounded cool, seeing as how it's timed like a blind solve. I would (re?)add that as an event!

I also think it would be cool if the WCA experimented with different puzzles that already exist to see which one would make for a decent potential event. Even if they don't find a puzzle they like, I'd like to hear their thoughts on why they don't use the puzzle in questions (i.e. "too big/small," "too easy/hard," "too time-consuming," etc.).


----------



## Luke8 (Jun 23, 2017)

. Master Pyraminx
. Mirror Blocks (3x3 and 2x2)
. a difficult shapeshifting cuboid
. Ghost Cubes! (2x2-4x4)
. void cubes


----------



## Micah Walker (Jun 23, 2017)

2x2 OH, or kibiminx!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 23, 2017)

Why isn't the Ivy Cube a event?


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 23, 2017)

Blind OH


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 24, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Why isn't the Ivy Cube a event?


Its wayyyy to trivial


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 24, 2017)

No cube fmc sounds fun 

All you are given is the fmc sheet with a picture and the scramble, thats all


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 24, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> No cube fmc sounds fun
> 
> All you are given is the fmc sheet with a picture and the scramble, thats all


That sounds painful. And this is coming from someone who's favorite event is FMC


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 24, 2017)

I don't like a single suggestion in this thread so far with the exception of BLD mirror blocks without inspection. Tactually reading a cube is a completely new skill not used in any other event. Plus it allows actual blind people to participate in cubing competitions.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 24, 2017)

I'd vote for 3x3x5


----------



## toastycubes (Jun 25, 2017)

i thought of this one day in my dreams!

*3x3 Scramble*
show participants a scrambled 3x3, then they must memorise it and solve an unscrambled 3x3 into the shown scramble.

basically solve it just like any 3x3, and any method would still work.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 25, 2017)

toastycubes said:


> i thought of this one day in my dreams!
> 
> *3x3 Scramble*
> show participants a scrambled 3x3, then they must memorise it and solve an unscrambled 3x3 into the shown scramble.
> ...



Anyone relatively good at 3BLD can easily do a cube duplication: Memorize the first cube and execute in reverse order.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 25, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Why isn't the Ivy Cube a event?


It's basically a skewb


----------



## amaan syed (Jun 25, 2017)

13x13 FMC


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 25, 2017)

amaan syed said:


> 13x13 FMC


500 hours later...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 25, 2017)

Might as well just remove clock since moyu and qiyi won't do sh*t about clock and instead just add the leaf cube line from qiyi and fidget spinners from moyu


----------



## amaan syed (Jun 25, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> 500 hours later...


Loll


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 25, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Might as well just remove clock since moyu and qiyi won't do sh*t about clock and instead just add the leaf cube line from qiyi and fidget spinners from moyu


I think they should add mirror blocks


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 25, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> I think they should add mirror blocks


It isn't any different of a solve then 3x3, though. I don't think that any of the 3x3 shape mods will be added at all unless the WCA is that desperate. We should try and find puzzles that

1- bring a new idea to the WCA

2- have a unique solving experience

3- have enough of a community interest

I can only think of kilominx and some types of cuboids that fit these parameters.

Otherwise, I don't see why any other events should be added right for the next few years. The WCA has enough of a variety in events to keep everyone happy.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 25, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> It isn't any different of a solve then 3x3, though. I don't think that any of the 3x3 shape mods will be added at all unless the WCA is that desperate. We should try and find puzzles that
> 
> 1- bring a new idea to the WCA
> 
> ...


But what wouldn't be fun about adding 10 different 3x3 shape mods that you solve the exact same way you solve a 3x3... 

I completely agree with you


----------



## Tycubing (Jun 25, 2017)

But as you said earlier


Underwatercuber said:


> Might as well just remove clock since moyu and qiyi won't do sh*t about clock and instead just add the leaf cube line from qiyi and fidget spinners from moyu


Hardware should be no reason to add or remove an event. We saw what happened with skewb when it was added in 2014. The hardware was garbage at first, but it progressed A LOT better.

Also, clock has been an event for a long time and removing it because a certain brand won't make one is honestly dumb. I see the perspective that it won't encourage newer cubers to do it, but the newer cubers shouldn't get into an event just because of the hardware. They should get into the event by enjoying the solve or liking the concept of it.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 25, 2017)

Mirror Blocks Blindfolded, no inspection. This idea has been copiously proposed before, and fulfills your criteria. 




Tycubing said:


> 1- bring a new idea to the WCA
> 
> 2- have a unique solving experience
> 
> 3- have enough of a community interest


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 29, 2017)

Here it is:

Rubik's cube-fidget spinner.

You have to see how many cubes you can solve until your spinner stops spinning.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 29, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Rubik's cube-fidget spinner.
> 
> You have to see how many cubes you can solve until your spinner stops spinning.


Wanting to jump in front of car > will to live


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 29, 2017)

I can't believe nobody has said this before, but Rubik's snake? I've met some people in competition who are really good at it. I know what youre thinking: "that's just like magic!" That train of thought is completely correct, but I see more community interest in snake.

Also I think that full blind mirror blocks is a great idea.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 29, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> I can't believe nobody has said this before, but Rubik's snake? I've met some people in competition who are really good at it. I know what youre thinking: "that's just like magic!" That train of thought is completely correct, but I see more community interest in snake.
> 
> Also I think that full blind mirror blocks is a great idea.


Snake. Is. Cancer.


----------



## ozie (Jun 29, 2017)

one finger megaminx multi blind


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 29, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> I can't believe nobody has said this before, but Rubik's snake? I've met some people in competition who are really good at it. I know what youre thinking: "that's just like magic!" That train of thought is completely correct, but I see more community interest in snake.
> 
> Also I think that full blind mirror blocks is a great idea.



Yeah! I think the Rubik's Snake is cool too! In my last comp someone had a Rubik's Snake and I tried it!

They are cool!


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 29, 2017)

I would honestly except yottaminx OH to get rid of the abombination that is 3x3 with feet.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 29, 2017)

Most likely any event that is added will come at the expense of another being removed. I'm sure a lot of people would vote to trade feet for kilominx. Personally I like feet and don't care about kilominx. My first choice would be to trade clock for gigaminx or clock for megaminx BLD. I also don't care about 2x2, skewb, or pyraminx, and I'd love to see 4MBLD and 5MBLD. I also think that some form of full-blind, whether it's mirror blocks or two cubes (one with braille dots and one with just colored stickers, identical scramble and orientation, all blind) would add something very interesting. What do you think? Preferably more or less seriously.


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 29, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Most likely any event that is added will come at the expense of another being removed. I'm sure a lot of people would vote to trade feet for kilominx. Personally I like feet and don't care about kilominx. My first choice would be to trade clock for gigaminx or clock for megaminx BLD. I also don't care about 2x2, skewb, or pyraminx, and I'd love to see 4MBLD and 5MBLD. I also think that some form of full-blind, whether it's mirror blocks or two cubes (one with braille dots and one with just colored stickers, identical scramble and orientation, all blind) would add something very interesting. What do you think? Preferably more or less seriously.


Hate to break it to you, but skewb and pyraminx are here to stay.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 29, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> Hate to break it to you, but skewb and pyraminx are here to stay.


And 2x2.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 29, 2017)

ozie said:


> one finger megaminx multi blind


Hardy-Har-Har.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 29, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> Hate to break it to you, but skewb and pyraminx are here to stay.





AidanNoogie said:


> And 2x2.



Not going to disagree with you there. I think it's conceivable that clock goes, and possibly feet, despite my earnest objections, but I think everything else is here to stay. I was merely saying that if I were the one making all the decisions without regard to anyone else's opinions those are the events that it wouldn't hurt my feelings to drop.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 29, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Not going to disagree with you there. I think it's conceivable that clock goes, and possibly feet, despite my earnest objections, but I think everything else is here to stay. I was merely saying that if I were the one making all the decisions without regard to anyone else's opinions those are the events that it wouldn't hurt my feelings to drop.


I think feet is first to go. Clock at least is a unique puzzle whereas feet is another 3x3 variant. It also causes problems like having to clean stackmats, people having to scramble with their hands (gross) and it smells terrible if in enclosed spaces.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 29, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Most likely any event that is added will come at the expense of another being removed. I'm sure a lot of people would vote to trade feet for kilominx. Personally I like feet and don't care about kilominx. My first choice would be to trade clock for gigaminx or clock for megaminx BLD. I also don't care about 2x2, skewb, or pyraminx, and I'd love to see 4MBLD and 5MBLD. I also think that some form of full-blind, whether it's mirror blocks or two cubes (one with braille dots and one with just colored stickers, identical scramble and orientation, all blind) would add something very interesting. What do you think? Preferably more or less seriously.



Why do we HAVE to get rid of an event in order to add a new one? This idea doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 29, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I think feet is first to go. Clock at least is a unique puzzle whereas feet is another 3x3 variant. It also causes problems like having to clean stackmats, people having to scramble with their hands (gross) and it smells terrible if in enclosed spaces.



Everything except clock, skewb, Square-1, and arguably pyraminx is already a 3x3 variant. As to sanitation, just a few points:

I regularly buy latex gloves in boxes of 100 for $10/box. Charge an extra $1 to compete in feet, use a new pair of gloves for every cube, and you're still turning an $0.80 profit per competitor. 

Competitions aren't held in boxes

Much like the rest of the body, feet only stink if proper hygiene is not observed. Perhaps we should also ban armpits at competitions? 

At the one competition I've been to there were dedicated timers used only for feet. I was under the impression that this wasn't unusual.

Hands are filthy. We touch everything with our hands, but typically only our socks with our feet.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 30, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Everything except clock, skewb, Square-1, and arguably pyraminx is already a 3x3 variant. As to sanitation, just a few points:
> 
> I regularly buy latex gloves in boxes of 100 for $10/box. Charge an extra $1 to compete in feet, use a new pair of gloves for every cube, and you're still turning an $0.80 profit per competitor.
> 
> ...



Also at some comps the timers are covered in plastic bags and with every normal turning scramble ur feet arent supposed to touch the mat/floor.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 30, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Wanting to jump in front of car > will to live


If there was a dislike button, I'd break my laptop pressing that button.


----------



## Ksh13 (Jun 30, 2017)

Quick question, how long do people usually use on solving Mirror Blocks blind no inspection? Because if it often takes 5+ minutes for one attempt that is definetly an argument against it, as very time consuming events is not something we need more of.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ksh13 said:


> Quick question, how long do people usually use on solving Mirror Blocks blind no inspection? Because if it often takes 5+ minutes for one attempt that is definetly an argument against it, as very time consuming events is not something we need more of.


I got it sub 3 minutes on my first attempt


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 30, 2017)

Ksh13 said:


> Quick question, how long do people usually use on solving Mirror Blocks blind no inspection? Because if it often takes 5+ minutes for one attempt that is definetly an argument against it, as very time consuming events is not something we need more of.


Personally I find more time consuming events more interesting, if for no other reason than that in general longer events are the ones that rely more on creativity and intuition and less on memorized algorithms and fast fingers. 

That being said, mirror blocks are basically just a 3x3. If you give the average person on the street a Rubik's cube it would take them more than 5 minutes to solve it, but obviously with practice it can be done much faster. Some people would take 5+ minutes to solve it, some could probably do it under 20 seconds. I've never tried it myself, but if I had to guess I would guess that once people start practicing a time of around 45 seconds to 1 minute would be pretty typical.


----------



## Friendly Cuber (Jul 1, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> If you could add a WCA event what would it be?
> 
> I'm just curious to see why people would want.
> 
> I would say 2x2 blindfolded.



Honestly, I think 2x2 bld is way too easy, for example, the fastest 2x2 solvers usually do 1 look solve, so technically they could solve the 2x2 blindfolded just as easy as they would without a blindfold. Even with memorization, it would take them less than 1 second to solve it. In my opinion, they should add 2x2 OH.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 1, 2017)

I would add:

Master Pyraminx
Kilominx


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 1, 2017)

Tabe said:


> Master Pyraminx


!!!!!!! yes


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 1, 2017)

Tabe said:


> Master Pyraminx





YouCubing said:


> !!!!!!! yes


Noooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jul 1, 2017)

ozie said:


> one finger megaminx multi blind



I could do one handed, but one finger would be impossible because you need something to stabilize the puzzle.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 1, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> I could do one handed, but one finger would be impossible because you need something to stabilize the puzzle.


not for megaminx, since there are 6 faces that aren't attached to the ground
you can just flick them


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jul 1, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> not for megaminx, since there are 6 faces that aren't attached to the ground
> you can just flick them


 
You can try solving a Megaminx with one finger, non-blind. Good luck


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 1, 2017)

7x7x7 With feet Blindfolded!!!!!
And Clock with feet


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 1, 2017)

7x7x7 blindfolded with one foot while being inside a cage with a tiger that hasn't eaten in weeks.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jul 2, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> 7x7x7 With feet Blindfolded!!!!!
> And Clock with feet


Clock with feet? I want to try it now lol.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 2, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> You can try solving a Megaminx with one finger, non-blind. Good luck


i'll post a video on monday, i have a comp tomorrow


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jul 3, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> i'll post a video on monday, i have a comp tomorrow


I want to see this. Will you post it on here?


----------



## VenomCubing (Jul 3, 2017)

3x3 with knuckles is basically 3x3 with feet but far less disgusting. Just a thought.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 3, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> 3x3 with knuckles is basically 3x3 with feet but far less disgusting. Just a thought.


No its not. Knuckles are impossible to judge.


----------



## VenomCubing (Jul 3, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> No its not. Knuckles are impossible to judge.


Good point. Thunbs could easily be snuck into fingertricks.


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 4, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> 3x3 with knuckles is basically 3x3 with feet but far less disgusting. Just a thought.


3x3 & Knuckles?


----------



## dboeren (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd rather see existing events be more widely supported than new ones added. For instance, the next event here in Georgia has only 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, one-hand, Pyraminx, and Square-1. As a slower solver with no chance to win, it would be more worth my time and money to attend if I could be in more events. I have a 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 and no trouble solving these, and my first Megaminx should be arriving soon.

If I had to add something it would probably be Gigaminx. If I had to remove something, feet.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 5, 2017)

dboeren said:


> I'd rather see existing events be more widely supported than new ones added. For instance, the next event here in Georgia has only 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, one-hand, Pyraminx, and Square-1. As a slower solver with no chance to win, it would be more worth my time and money to attend if I could be in more events. I have a 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 and no trouble solving these, and my first Megaminx should be arriving soon.
> 
> If I had to add something it would probably be Gigaminx. If I had to remove something, feet.


If you go to comps in Georgia, there is usually a survey emailed out afterward. If you would like to see more events added you could try to voice your opinions through the surveys. Personally I agree with you. I would much rather see more official events added over having 4 rounds of 3x3 or 2x2. However, organizing the competition this way does appeal to a demographic of people. If you voice your opinion through the surveys I'm sure the organizers/delegate will do their best to accommodate.

PS: If you live in the south, Feet = master race


----------

